# Hair Dryers



## BudziakBeauty (Apr 18, 2014)

I dropped my Revlon foldable hair dryer the other day and the retractable feature broke; my boyfriend said there might be loose plastic in there that may catch fire (maybe even burn our apt down... Ok, dramatic boyfriend... LOL). I agreed but used it as a reason to find & purchase the BEST hair dryer out there. 

  I've used ratings & reviews from Makeupalley & Amazon to narrow down the list to:

  T3 Featherweight
  Rusk Speed Freak
  Babyliss






  Do you guys have any opinions? TIA!

  P.S. Have you seen how affordable these dryers are on Amazon compared to purchasing them at a retail store like Ulta?!


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 20, 2014)

I am considering a new hair dryer, and I would probably go with BaByliss PRO because (1) it has great reviews, and (2) it's insanely cheap ($49.25 & FREE shipping) on Amazon right now.  I don't think you can go wrong with T3 Featherweight or Rusk Speed Freak.  I heard they're both great.  I just can't say no to a great deal.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 16, 2014)

I have the T3 Featherweight from your post and it is amazing so fast and makes the hair so healthy and shiny It is expensive but i found mine on offer


----------



## MeJaneYouTarzan (Jun 19, 2014)

I had a babyliss before (different model) and it worked great, but it weighed a TON!  Also it died relatively quickly, 3 or 4 years, but I would've bought it again given the price... I just needed something ASAP and got a Chi, which was pretty mediocre.


----------



## karmachameleon (Aug 18, 2014)

I love my Babyliss. I purchased the travel size so it's nice and light.


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 18, 2014)

I like the T3 Featherweight.  It's reasonably light and dries my hair faster than a standard hair dryer.

FYI - mine didn't come with a diffuser (had to buy it separately).  Just a heads up to double check on this if a diffuser matters to you.


----------



## Lin1018 (Aug 30, 2014)

When shopping for a new hairdryer I searched the web and compared all the hairdryers out there - and there were a lot!  I finally narrowed it down to the one I finally purchased - the Karmin G3 Solon Pro hairdryer.   The hair salon that I go to uses them and so I quizzed them and their answers were all positive.   I am extremely happy with it and I expect it to last for a few years.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## emmaackermann (Mar 22, 2018)

I use T3 Featherweight Luxe 2i hair dryer for my hairs. This works great to _dry my hair_ in a couple of minutes. You can try this.


----------



## Eva the Deva (Jul 5, 2018)

I will go with the Babyliss. Actually, I have one and I love it. The choice was not that difficult for me, cause my best friend did the research and bought it 3 months right before me (lucky me). So, my choice was based on her usage and my tactile sensation experiences. In your case, I may suggest you check Monica's blog here. That's one of the pages my friend was checking and found one of the most useful. 
Good luck with the choice)


----------

